# Zora pictures :)



## Carley's Mom

Love her!


----------



## Chara

Adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

WOW! What a tail! Love it!


----------



## PoodlePaws

Omg I love her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brownlikewoah

MollyMuiMa said:


> WOW! What a tail! Love it!


hehe isn't it something? We're growing that out for the grooming competition too.


----------



## Theo'sMom

Love her color(s)! Beautiful lion!


----------



## brownlikewoah

*and a few more from our beach trip last week*


----------



## brownlikewoah

*lure coursing!*

We went lure coursing again last weekend, Zora had a blast! She was VERY focused & was very amped up... she was even growling at the "bunny" while she ran hahaha. She earned her CA (coursing ability) title too! Good girl!


----------



## brownlikewoah

*She's a poodle again!!!*

I haven't shaved her face since July! I was trying to grow it out for a grooming competition in April, and compete as a mixed breed, but I just couldn't handle the long face hair anymore. We feed raw and she always smelled like meat lol. I can't believe how much her face has matured since the last time it was shaved, months ago. It is so much longer & leaner, she has really grown up!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I knew there was a gorgeous face underneath all that fuzz! She has grown up into a very pretty girl!


----------



## Lou

Beautiful in any haircut!!!!!!!! 
So fluffy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

She is SO pretty!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brownlikewoah

*1 year 4 months old*

Finally got some new pictures of Miss Zora today.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh My Goodness she is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poolann

She is beautiful!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Aaaaahhh... SOOO much better! Lol! Not sure I could get used to the fuzzy face with topknot and ears! . Was dying to reach through the screen and shave her to see what was underneath! Lol! . I do think that she did resemble a lion look though and was still pretty cute and adorable! She'd make me look twice any day!

I'm confused though, you mentioned competing as a "mixed breed" is she not pure?!? Sure looks it! GORGEOUS!

Rebecca


----------



## DreamAgility

Awe, you have an Aussie and Spoo, too!
She s so pretty. I love her ears! I really wanted Dreamer to have pretty ears, but I gave up because they were so limp and stringy For now, she is in a "german". But, I am planning so not touch the clippers to the coat until next fall, and only do her face and feet. Maybe it will be long enough for conformation?
Are you planning to show her! She certainly looks ready for it!


----------



## outwest

She looks purebred to me, too. Did someone tell you she was a mixed breed? I don't think so. Anyway, she looks sooooo much better with her face shaved. If you have a pretty face, why cover it up?


----------



## kcp1227

She's stunning!!!

I think she was probably going to enter a class where you don't have to groom the dog to breed standards, you can groom them like a mixed breed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brownlikewoah

She is purebred, I was originally going to enter her as a "mixed breed" in the grooming competition because you can basically make up your own haircut, or put your dog into a different breed's cut etc. competing in this category is easier. There are less dogs that compete in the mixed category, and I figured it would be easier for our first time out (less pressure). I've decided to suck it up though, have her face shaved & pretty, and compete with her in the AKC show puppy cut, which is what we're growing into right now  
Oh yeah, another issue with competing with the real poodles, she has a natural tail, which I love, but not everyone does. We'll see if it becomes an issue for competing. I've taken grooming seminars taught by some of the judges who have told stories involving european conformation judges, saying how awful it is that they are having to leave tails on the dogs over there, and that the judges hold their thumbs up as the dogs run by to cover up the sight of their awful natural tails...
Here are a couple pictures of different styles I was originally thinking about competing with, with the longer fuzzy face


----------



## outwest

Oh, I get it. 
I prefer a docked tail, but I understand those who like them natural.


----------



## kcp1227

I love the Japanese styles. I can't wait to try them out eventually, but I can imagine growing the face out is a major PITA. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp

Maybe if tails were docked and left a little longer the judges would get used to seeing longer tails and be less critical? Zora is simply gorgeous!


----------



## brownlikewoah

Sweetp said:


> Maybe if tails were docked and left a little longer the judges would get used to seeing longer tails and be less critical? Zora is simply gorgeous!


I think tails are slowly being left a little longer & longer. People are adapting to the look and accepting it more and more every day. I admit, when I first saw undocked dogs I didn't like it either. It didn't look "right" because it wasn't what I was used to seeing. I lurked on here for a long time before getting Zora & learned to really admire the beautiful dogs with their gorgeous full tails from Europe.


----------



## kcp1227

I love a long dock. The breeder I'm going with leaves a long dock 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brownlikewoah

*Pictures from the last month or so.*

Zora is nearly a year and a half old! We're currently training in agility & growing her out for the grooming competition in April. I'm nervous that after growing her out for months she's going to come into heat for the competition (and I won't be able to use her) She has yet to go through her first heat. Hoping to do more lure coursing next month too!


----------



## brownlikewoah

*latest haircut *


----------



## cjay

She's absolutely gorgeous! 
Good luck and let us know how it goes. 
BTW... I have one docked tail spoo and one natural tail spoo. I prefer natural. 
I think it's going to take a long while before America is willing to accept non-docked. Change always takes time. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

She is such a beautiful girl! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764

She is very pretty! Good luck with the grooming competition and agility.


----------

